# What type of rods do you use for big cats



## weekend angler

I've heard fishermen swear by this rod is best or that rod is junk, myself I use 10 foot NITESTICK CUSTOMS matched with 6500c3's and have had no problems. I mainly fish lakes and pay lakes and occasionally the GMR in Hamilton with good success.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dr.Outdoors

I swear by the Shakespear Ugly Stick open face Catfish combo. I have 4 of them that are 7 feet long and are also 2 piece. They run about 45 dollars at Bass Pro Shop. I like that they are white, which makes it easier to see them at night. I have caught 12 lb channels on them easily. My uncle caught a 21 lb carp on one and my wife caught a 19 lb striper with no problem.

I will tell you that personal preference is the best judgement. Pick something that you are comfortable with and trust in. Also remember that even expensive rods break sometime, what line you use is more important if you ask me. 

I do have one rod set up for Big Big cats. It is a 10 ft Heavy action ugly stick with Abu Garcia 6500 baitcaster. I have 80 lb test line on it. You can't go wrong with the Abu Garcia 6500. Great system that allows even beginners the ability to use a baitcaster.


----------



## Salmonid

I can tell you the majority of the boat guys on the Ohio use 7-8 ft rods, in the medium, medium heavy or heavy models. Doesnt matter the brand, but many use the Tigers, St Croixs, Quantum Big cats etc. I think the Dr is right, whatever you use, trust it, I like having all the same outfits on the boat so every hit and the feeling is the same for more consistant success. I know the pay ponders like the long rods for casting to the opposite shore vs walking around to it and to take up a lot more slack with floats and straws. LOL. Each style of fishing presents a different type of rod for each species as well.

Salmonid


----------



## todd61

I have two 7ft caelas king kats for boat fishing and two 9footers for lake/river fishing. I catch several 30-40 lb cats with these rods every year and they have held up well. I also like them because they are white and I can see them better in the dark.


----------



## SeanStone

My favorite channel rods are the Ugly Stick Catfish Series rod. I have a 8' 2 piece MH that works great. Yep 2 peice, i know some guys don't like them, but i have never had any problems with them. It has a soft enough tip to run circle hooks, but it has enough backbone to land decent sized fish. I have landed a 30lb 2oz blue from the Ohio riverr and a 32lb flathead from a public lake on them. Don't wanna be too specific when it comes to flatheads. I have a abu 6500c3 on one rod and a abu garcia kalex 60 on the other. 

My favorite flathead and blue rods are the ugly stik tigers. The MH 7' one piece rods are pretty stiff but they can handle huge amounts of lead and bait. They have double seated stainless steel guides which allows the rod to handle heavy line/braid. I recently ordered a catfight rod from bottom dwellers tackle that I hope will be a good match with my tiger when targeting the larger fish. My ugly tiger has a abu garcia 7000c3 and the catfight rod will be paired with an abu garcia 7000ics pro rocket. 

These are what i have found to be my favorite rods. Over the years I have bought and traded off dozens of catfishing rods. In my opinion these are the best all around rods and most durable.


----------



## Bimmer

I mainly use Ugly Stick's also. Tough as nails.


----------



## catfish_hunter

My go to rods are Grandt DR70C. This is a 7ft heavy action rod. They have all stainless guides, and are made from a glass/Kevlar/graphite mix which makes them practically indestructible. They are all hand made and are also made in the USA and have an unconditional lifetime warranty. I have caught a ton of fish on them and have never had any problems. They run about $170. www.grandtrods.com 

My other go to rods are 7ft 6in Bone Island Custom Rods made by polekat. these also have stainless guides, they are made on Sumo Glass blanks. I just got 4 of them last year and on my first time out busted a flathead almost 40lbs. 
http://www.boneislandrods.com/ 

I have used most every catfish rod out there. From the bps catmaxx, quantum big cat, berkley e cat, ugly stiks, etc etc. The one thing that I dislike the most about most rods are that they have guides with ceramic inserts. After a year or two the inserts will pop out and can cause line fray.


----------



## Dr.Outdoors

SeanStone said:


> My favorite channel rods are the Ugly Stick Catfish Series rod. I have a 8' 2 piece MH that works great. Yep 2 peice, i know some guys don't like them, but i have never had any problems with them. It has a soft enough tip to run circle hooks, but it has enough backbone to land decent sized fish. I have landed a 30lb 2oz blue from the Ohio riverr and a 32lb flathead from a public lake on them. Don't wanna be too specific when it comes to flatheads. I have a abu 6500c3 on one rod and a abu garcia kalex 60 on the other.
> 
> My favorite flathead and blue rods are the ugly stik tigers. The MH 7' one piece rods are pretty stiff but they can handle huge amounts of lead and bait. They have double seated stainless steel guides which allows the rod to handle heavy line/braid. I recently ordered a catfight rod from bottom dwellers tackle that I hope will be a good match with my tiger when targeting the larger fish. My ugly tiger has a abu garcia 7000c3 and the catfight rod will be paired with an abu garcia 7000ics pro rocket.
> 
> These are what i have found to be my favorite rods. Over the years I have bought and traded off dozens of catfishing rods. In my opinion these are the best all around rods and most durable.


I have to agree with the 2 piece. It gives me the freedom to break them down if need be. I have never had any problems with them, but my uncle is known for not connecting them tight enough for the first cast.


----------



## Dr.Outdoors

catfish_hunter said:


> My go to rods are Grandt DR70C. This is a 7ft heavy action rod. They have all stainless guides, and are made from a glass/Kevlar/graphite mix which makes them practically indestructible. They are all hand made and are also made in the USA and have an unconditional lifetime warranty. I have caught a ton of fish on them and have never had any problems. They run about $170. www.grandtrods.com
> 
> My other go to rods are 7ft 6in Bone Island Custom Rods made by polekat. these also have stainless guides, they are made on Sumo Glass blanks. I just got 4 of them last year and on my first time out busted a flathead almost 40lbs.
> http://www.boneislandrods.com/
> 
> I have used most every catfish rod out there. From the bps catmaxx, quantum big cat, berkley e cat, ugly stiks, etc etc. The one thing that I dislike the most about most rods are that they have guides with ceramic inserts. After a year or two the inserts will pop out and can cause line fray.


Ceramic inserts can be a pain. I have never had trouble with my catfish poles, but plenty of trouble with my smaller ugly stick poles. It could also be that I have had the smaller poles for about 5 years and put them to the test!!!:Banane36:


----------



## SeanStone

The catmaxx rods are the worst for losing those ceramic inserts. My friend has two catmaxx rods and both have missing inserts. One tip to preserve your inserts is not to place your hook on an eye and reel them up for storage or carrying purposes. This puts pressure on the eye that your hook is on, and it will eventually bend the metal around the insert and allow the insert to fall out.


----------



## weekend angler

I used to use catmaxx rods and had that same problem, in fact while fishing one night unknown to me the tip guide had fallen out and cost me a large cat by cutting my line while playing the fish, plus they're too stiff for my liking. The NiteSticks I currently use are fairly light compared to catmaxx and are not as stiff allowing better hooksets and fewer missed fish.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassattacker

right now i have 1-10ft night stick (blue/white), 1-10ft emcast and both have 6600c4's on them, i also have a 7' hawgseeker with a 6600bcx on it, i used to use 7'-8' rods but kept having the problem of not being able to cast to the spots i wanted, especially at the private lake i belong too, so i stepped up to the bigger rods and cant complain...


----------



## pendog66

i use to fish strictly Catmaxx until Dave got in his new rods. Now i will only fish the Green and Blue Series rods from CatfishGearUSA. Perfect for casting big sinkers and baits.


----------



## freedomsoldier86

I use ugly sticks as much as possible. Just got a new ugly stick tiger for Xmas.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rustyfish

For flatheads ill use any 7ft mid-heavy rod. I do like catmax but have had the same problems with the inserts. I do own an 8' but tend not to use it. I fish some bad snags on the river and tend to not have trouble controlling large fish with the smaller rod. For some of the spots i get myself into, anything larger would just be a pain. For channels i use as smallest rod possible that will be capable of landing the largest fish i would expect to catch. Just because it is more fun that way. I laugh when i see people catching 2 lb cats with 9' rods.


----------



## katfish

> I laugh when i see people catching 2 lb cats with 9' rods.
> 
> Rusty
> I imagine what type of rod they have doesn't dictated what size of cat bites on them
> 
> Rods are generally chosen by angler preference. People fishing from boats or below dams generally prefer longer rods to get more casting distance. Those fishing in brushy areas with submerged timber prefer shorter rods with stiffer actions to control fish.
> 
> My idea of a good catfish rod is one that has plenty of guides. I would prefer all stainless double footed guides but my braided line is often very hard on them. I like one piece rods due to my fear of the rod coming apart while fighting fish. I like cork handles just because I like the feel of them. I don't hold the rods a lot or do alot of casting so fiberglass are as good as E-glass or carbon rods because weight is not a big consideration. I want a very stiff rod for the same reason I use braided line. I want little stretch and little give on the rod when I set a hook at long distance. My rods suffer lots of abuse as I trailer the boat or run up and down lakes. For that reason I always get solid rods for flathead fishing. The banging and vibrations will cause cracks in tubular rods that only become a problem when you set the hook on a big flathead.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

i used a shimano samurai medium action spinning rod for a 22" cat, plus some other 20 inch cats. it worked fine under pressure, spooled with 12 lb test. it did good for a $20 combo.
i kinda think it's luck when it comes to rod/reel combos. i get lucky all the time and get decent combos (except one time where i bought a $40 medium action ugly stik and it snapped like a twig). some others have constant bad luck and get combos that last a few weeks or so, then they break.
not doubting the ugly stik could do a good job though, just i woudn't want to hook a good catfish with my ultra light ugly stick, just imagine the results....


----------



## rustyfish

katfish said:


> Rusty
> I imagine what type of rod they have doesn't dictated what size of cat bites on them
> 
> 
> 
> No but chicken liver does. Liver = small channels lol. Not calling them stupid, I just find funny because i see people fishing c&r all the time for small channels with monster rods (where's the fight?). If i use liver it is on a light action rod.
> 
> But when I show up to catch flatheads people might laugh a me cause it looks like im using bass rods. I think people tend to over do it, but to each his own.
> 
> "Please dont post that you caught a 10 lb channel of liver, i get it lol"
Click to expand...


----------



## SeanStone

rustyfish said:


> I think people tend to over do it, but to each his own.


You know I used to think the same thing. I have landed a few decent blues out of the river, and a couple nice flatheads out of lakes. (Nice to me, anyway.) And after dragging the blues in like a log, and the quick flathead fights from the lake I was convinced I could do it on lighter tackle. It wasn't until we started fishing creeks and rivers for flatheads that we realized that those fish fight. Some reason flatheads in creeks, or rivers fight way harder than lake flatheads. My buddy had a 6lb flathead out of a creek fight harder than a flathead 3 times his size from a lake. I know it has a little to do with the current, but when a 6lb flattie slips the drag a couple times, I begin to wonder. 

But maybe i'm just imagining things. Has any one else noticed this difference?


----------



## JimmyMac

I like the *TWC (tangling with catfish) extreme* rods, also the *Ugly Stik tiger* rods. I fished a lot of paylakes growing up (don't fish them anymore) and I was big on using 10-11' even 12' rods. As I got older and got away from paylakes, focusing more on rivers and big lakes I quickly found those long rods don't work well for controlling a big flathead in current, lol. I know a lot of guys like to use the long rods to gain casting distance, but I'll trade the few extra yards of distance in for a solid one piece rod that gives me more control over the fish. 

I don't own a rod over 7'6" today, 7'-7'6" does everything I need it to. 

As for reels, I just got a pair of Abu Garcia Ambassaduer Alphamar's (16's) and WOW these things are nice. They cast like a 6500, with the drag (27lbs) of a big penn, line capacity of a 7000 built like tanks, smooth as butter.


----------



## catman1991

ive always used shakespeare 1 piece 7ft ugly sticks. combined with abu bcx 6600 and shakespeare skp 2000 baitcasters. i know theyre not the best reels but they work for me and its just the way i was taught lol. and i also have another ugly stik, same as above but spinning, set up with a shakespeare alpha reel.

Happy Catfishin


----------



## OhioCatter

I have two sets of rods depending on how and what i'm fishing for.

Set up 1) 7' MH tiger rods with CMaxx 70 reels and 50# Power Pro.

Set up 2) 8' XH Ugly Stick Custom Boat rods with Penn 330Gt2 reels, these with be spooled with Andes 30# tourny mono line.


----------



## BanksideBandit

I like the Quantum Big Cat rods for boat fishing and I use Nite Stick rods (9-12ft)for lake fishing when I need to cast far. I fish the Scioto a lot too and do a lot of walking along the banks and I use a couple of 6ft Sturdy Sticks for this. Easy to keep untangled on a long jouney and easy to pull fish out of log jams.


----------



## BLUECAT BUSTERZZ.

Nite stiks 10'ft or bass pro shop cat maxx 10' footers


----------



## barillms

The Ugly Stick catfish 7 foot MH rods are perfect for normal catfishing. Theyre soft tipped, theyre flexible and they cast great. I have two of them... theyre my go to rods for normal nights. You can pull in 5lb-30lb fish on them all day & night with no worries.

But... if you're fishing in heavy current, or are targeting 35lb+ fish, in turbulant or fast moving, or really deep waters where you have 100 yards of line out with 4,5+ oz sinkers... the Ugly MH catfish rod just isnt gonna cut it

If you need real pulling power, and need to drag in heavy 40-50lb fish into shore or into the boat, you want to look at the Ugly Stick Tiger rods. They are much beefier and have awesome backbone. Now... they ARE thick & heavy rods. If youre looking for a lighter thin rod that still has a strong backbone and lots of pulling power... you should look at the Ugly Stick Tiger Lite 7 foot 1 piece Heavy. 

The Ugly Stick Big Water rods are also good, but they are black and harder to see at night. The regular (salt water) Tigers do not have triggers on the casting models. The Tiger Lite & Big Waters both have triggers.

If i had to choose 1, it would be the Tiger Lite 7ft 1 piece H for large fish and fishing current. Its light & very powerful.

The Bottom Dwellers Night Stick Rods are cheap, and nice too. For a little more money the Bottom Dwellers.com CatFight rods come highly recommended.

Also, if you want to spend around $70-80 the Team Catfish.com Catfish Warrior rods are really good too.

For reels... in the $70-80 price range... stay away from the Abu BCX6600. Its junk. Hands down, in my opinion, the BEST $70 reel is the Shimano Corvalus 400 or Lefty 401. The Cardiff is $90 and even better. You dont need to spend $120 on a reel. Shimanos are top top quality.

Line... Sufix Performance Braid 50lb or 65lb Neon Fire.
Mono, Berkley Big Game Solar Collector in 25lb.

I also like Berkley Gorilla Tough Braid (camo) in 50lb. Some people dont like it bc how thick it is... but i like it, but not as much as the Sufix braid tho. From Walmart.com Gorilla Braid 300yds is only $21.


----------



## VBowler

I now am using 8' Shimano Talus tc4 graphite rods. These are rated at 50-100lb They are light and have no problems at all drifting or anchoring with 16oz sinkers (not had to use the 24's on them yet). From snagging up on drifts I can tell there is nothing in fresh water that these rods will not handle. I have Shimano Tekota 600 line counters on them and this pairing works very well together. Castability is very nice without having to sling your bait off 200+ casts are a piece of cake.


----------



## JohnPD

I've used a variety of rods for channel cats, but I still always find myself going back to the Ugly Stik rods. I've never fished for flatheads since most folks that fish them are fishing them way south of where I'm at, so I can't speak for a flathead rod.


----------



## Stampede

Interesting thoughts on cat rods.I'm looking myself,actually going after work today to bps and pick one out. One thing here i agree with is rustyfish. My channel rods are bass rods. One is a bps bionic blade 6'6 the other is a bps graphite im6 6'6 , both med heavy and both have okuma coronado's on them. But don't think i'll go that route with a flattie pole. I had muskie pole recommended, whats others think of that. What would be the difference.


----------



## catfishcc

Tiger rods, cat maxx, bottom dwellers. All are good 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

All mine are BPS Catmaxx.Have never had an issue w/one.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pppatrick

rustyfish said:


> katfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> No but chicken liver does. Liver = small channels lol. Not calling them stupid, I just find funny because i see people fishing c&r all the time for small channels with monster rods (where's the fight?). If i use liver it is on a light action rod.
> 
> But when I show up to catch flatheads people might laugh a me cause it looks like im using bass rods. I think people tend to over do it, but to each his own.
> 
> "Please dont post that you caught a 10 lb channel of liver, i get it lol"
> 
> 
> 
> precisely!
> 
> i see it about every trip out, guys with giant rigs flinging liver catching eater size channels when they would be better suited using heavy bass set-ups. i use what would be considered a jig/frog type bass rods for channels 7'2 mh shimano sellus and a 7ft mh quantum lite (15+ years of service), 20 lb fluoro or mono. had no problem landing my pb channel tuesday that went 16#.
> 
> for my big cat set ups i'm currently using B n' M silver cats 7ft mh. its an e-glass blank, soft tip, excellent balance with a conventional reel. the thing that really sets these rods apart from any other e-glass cat rod is the handle. the handle is made with wrapped para-cord. its incredibly grip tight, holds great in rod holders. verdict is still out on how the para-cord will hold up over seasons of use, as they are now only about 4 months old.
Click to expand...


----------



## Salmonid

pppatric, Id be eager to hear how those corded handles do, the boat guys loved them to start with but as they got frayed and scratched they started to not like them, ive never had one, love my cork handles but that's the feedback Ive heard from a few guys. 

I might add that when I fun fish, for channels I use a 6'6" medium bass rod( s) as I love the fight but on my tourney channel rods, where Im looking for an 7-8 lb average for 6 fish, I up the anty to my Medium Heavy St Croix Premier Musky rods. In a tourney its no time to be having fun with a 8-11 lb channel... 

Salmonid


----------



## winguy7

I've been using a 10 foot glow stick this year. I'm only a couple years in to hunting flatheads. Choosing to upgrade my reels first, I went with the new abu record. I like the combo for bank fishing, just not enough to buy more. Currently thinking about getn some akios s-line reels paired with the 8 foot okuma battle cat rod for rivers. Then a 10 foot teamcatfish in heavy action for lakes and dams. Both rods have stainless guides, and the okuma is more like a tuna rod coming apart at the handle.


----------



## Stampede

I went looking at rods last night and didn't see but a couple that i liked.What i dont like are the handles on the new poles. I'ts like half the cork or foam is missing. Am i missing something or are rods like everything getting chinsie.From 180.00 muskie poles to 30.00 poles . The only ones with full handles were the catfishing poles and of them only the tiger had stainless eyes. Still have not bought one yet, I just don't like that style of handle. Are all the poles going to that style of handles.


----------



## BottomBouncer

For the last two seasons: Ugly Stik Big Water BWS110270 spinning rod. Rated 15-40lb and 1-6oz.

Haven't had a fish that really gave them a good test yet.

The fish in my avatar was last year and I was trying out my Shimano Terez/Saragosa combo. I bought the combo for grouper/jacks when I go to Florida. The Terez is rated to 200lbs. For anyone who ever considered one of these or thought it would be cool. It's not. I busted an 8/0 gamakatsu on the previous fish on the hookset. Stepped up to a 4X hook. 

The fish was literally no match. It was like I mounted a winch on an I-beam.

I guess if you're fishing super heavy cover and need extreme pulling power then it would be a good option, but don't expect much of a challenge unless the fish is 50+.


----------



## 33highland

have you checked out a twc extreme. google it tanglingwithcatfish they always sell out so you gotta watch the site or just back order one. The whisker whip is way to flimsy for big bait but the extreme is my go to rod of choice. I'm sure that those other rods will do the jobs also but I just got hooked on the twc extremes. I have pulled so hard on mine dragging in a tree in the ohio river I expected it to break and it never. I have an extender also its a couple feet longer and is also 2 piece. I believe they were designed for drifting with a circle hook tight lined so the fish will hook themselves. The tip is not too stiff as to pull the circle hook from the fish mouth but seem to be great for any type fishing. If you watch any of the steve douglas discovercatfishing how to vids he uses them and talks some about them.


----------



## pppatrick

Salmonid said:


> pppatric, Id be eager to hear how those corded handles do, the boat guys loved them to start with but as they got frayed and scratched they started to not like them, ive never had one, love my cork handles but that's the feedback Ive heard from a few guys.
> 
> I might add that when I fun fish, for channels I use a 6'6" medium bass rod( s) as I love the fight but on my tourney channel rods, where Im looking for an 7-8 lb average for 6 fish, I up the anty to my Medium Heavy St Croix Premier Musky rods. In a tourney its no time to be having fun with a 8-11 lb channel...
> 
> Salmonid



i guess only time will tell. but as i am a bank fisherman, i'm probably not going to putting the handles under as much stress as say a guy drifting in a boat. i would say i've been out maybe 10 times with them, 2 of which i had forgotten my rod holders and ended up wedging them in rock crevices and i'm yet to see in fraying or loosening. 

seems if they do eventually wear, it wouldn't be to hard to peel off the damaged cord and epoxy brand new para-cord on.


----------



## winguy7

I know it looks absurd when you see people using 10-12 foot poles and reels that are meant for salt water, but its not at all. I'm one of those people and for good reason. I put a ton of thought and research into what I use. Every time I buy impulsively I regret it. Yes you can land huge fish on light gear, but sooner or later you're gonna get one that's to big and something's gonna break. Personally that makes me lose sleep. However there's even better reasons to go big if you're after blues or flat's, channels to for that matter. Take reels for example, right now i'm using abu records. You would think that they are made to throw 5-8oz weights + bait. After using them and doing a little research you'll find out that over time they will break, due to the force of the weight being thrown. Hell mine don't handle 2oz weights and a small gill like they should. So for me Its simply a question of 1) finding a reel that will handle the biggest fish I expect to catch. 2) selecting one that will handle the tackle I use, over and over again. Sadly most manufactures will give you the perception of their product being able to do the later, and nothing could be farther from the truth. That's where the bigger gear comes into play. There simply isn't much out there for fresh water that I think will stand up to the abuse I will put it through. So why pay good money for those products when they wont do what they are advertised too. That's why when I upgrade it will be with small-med sized salt water reels. I can pay the same amount for them as I do the freshwater reels, but unlike freshwater they are meant to handle the weight. Poles are a more personal preference as to action and length. I fish from shore(hopefully not for long) and longer heavy poles help with distance when I want it. Lastly I get sick of hearing that liver dictates the size of fish. There are so many lakes where the majority of channels just aren't that big, and people start to think that they are catching little ones because they are using liver. I find that channels in different lakes like different baits. To say that a big channel doesn't prefer liver is funny to me, because I'd like to see you prove that.


----------



## BottomBouncer

I'm one of those who does not get it when I see guys using surf rods for cats. That is unless they actually need distance, like below a dam on the Ohio or other river situations. I just shake my head when I see guys fishing well under 100 yards, usually less than 50 yards, with a 12' rod. Never mind the pay lake guys. Fishing in a puddle with surf gear....lmao.

If you're one to do research before you buy, what made you think a Record could handle a big rig with a big bait? You're just asking to wear out the gears. That's why they make the Big Game series.

If your "research" consists of reading reviews and getting opinions off a forum then you might as well just go ask a guy standing in a Wal-Mart aisle. For example, you mentioned the Record. Simply looking at the specs on the reel should tell you that it would in no way handle what you're asking it to handle. It suggests up to 320 yards of 12lb. mono or 310 of 30lb braid. This alone should tell you where the reel will max out. Sure, you could fill it with 50lb. You could also move a semi trailer with a Chevy 1500....but you're going to wear it out very quickly.

When looking at a rod, look at the weight it is meant to cast. Anything outside that range is going to cause poor casting or excessive wear on the rod. People seem to just go out an buy a rod that says XH on it and sticking a medium size reel filled with way too heavy braid. They think because they have this broom handle with super heavy line that no fish is too big. That just leaves the reel as the weakest link, and often the most expensive component.


----------



## winguy7

BottomBouncer said:


> I'm one of those who does not get it when I see guys using surf rods for cats. That is unless they actually need distance, like below a dam on the Ohio or other river situations. I just shake my head when I see guys fishing well under 100 yards, usually less than 50 yards, with a 12' rod. Never mind the pay lake guys. Fishing in a puddle with surf gear....lmao.
> 
> If you're one to do research before you buy, what made you think a Record could handle a big rig with a big bait? You're just asking to wear out the gears. That's why they make the Big Game series.
> 
> If your "research" consists of reading reviews and getting opinions off a forum then you might as well just go ask a guy standing in a Wal-Mart aisle. For example, you mentioned the Record. Simply looking at the specs on the reel should tell you that it would in no way handle what you're asking it to handle. It suggests up to 320 yards of 12lb. mono or 310 of 30lb braid. This alone should tell you where the reel will max out. Sure, you could fill it with 50lb. You could also move a semi trailer with a Chevy 1500....but you're going to wear it out very quickly.
> 
> When looking at a rod, look at the weight it is meant to cast. Anything outside that range is going to cause poor casting or excessive wear on the rod. People seem to just go out an buy a rod that says XH on it and sticking a medium size reel filled with way too heavy braid. They think because they have this broom handle with super heavy line that no fish is too big. That just leaves the reel as the weakest link, and often the most expensive component.


Well I'm not one of those guys shaking his head at someone for using light gear. I may laugh when your cursing the gods cause the big one got away though. I take it you must be one of those guys that can buy and try everything out there. That must be nice. The rest of the real world reads and watches reviews for information. The record reel was a learning lesson. Doesn't change the fact that its marketed as a reel that should handle 2oz weights plus bait. On top of that where do you get that the specs for line capacity are the same as recommended line weights. Sounds like you need to do some research. Can you name a freshwater reel that lists how much 80lb braid it will hold. Yet plenty of people use it. That kinda sounds like a salt water reel to me.


----------



## Eye Dr

The last year or so I've been using Ugly Stick Tiger 8 1/2ft downrigger rods with Abu 6500 C-4's. They have a light tip and a pretty good backbone - perfect for Circle hooks.


----------



## BottomBouncer

winguy7 said:


> Can you name a freshwater reel that lists how much 80lb braid it will hold. Yet plenty of people use it. That kinda sounds like a salt water reel to me.


A lot of people put giant mufflers on their Honda Civic because they think they are gaining something. Does that make them smart? IMO they look like fools. A lot of people also put a NOS system on their car, and like 80lb. braid on a small reel it will take it for a short while and then be junk.

I look at the line ratings of a reel as the manufacturer saying that that particular line class will put the reel in it's optimum performance. I could put 30lb. mono on a Zebco 33 and most would say WTF are you doing? It's not different than putting 80lb. braid on what is basically a large bass/eye/pike reel.

I'm sure you understand that braid has near zero stretch. So putting heavy braid with a heavy rod and a reel of that size that DOES NOT have a one piece machined frame is going to lead to the flexing of the reel. So, you have a reel with precise gears and a flexed frame because "well, a lot of people put 80lb braid on their reels."

LOL, you say it must be nice to try out a lot of equipment. To that I say to you that it must be nice to keep buying equipment until you get it right.


----------



## winguy7

No actually it sucks. Kind of my point about marketing ploys and making sure the equipment will handle what it says it will. Speaking of points, I don't make it a point to go around picking apart other peoples posts. I will give rebuttals do those that do though. I'm starting to wonder what you're deal is with people who have large equipment. Maybe your small pole has giving you some insecurities over the years? Or how is it that you know so much about tackle you abhor. Obviously you don't, please show me where abu says 30lb braid is optimal for that reel. I'd like to see it.lol. You make light of people who read reviews to get info, while you quickly google MY reel and proceed to tell me about. Pretty funny.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Work on your comprehension, champ.
I thought I made it pretty clear that using small gear is not smart. That all you're going to do is wear it out. ALL of my cat gear is salt grade. And when I say "salt grade" I mean specifically built for saltwater. For example: Daiwa Saltist, Penn Liveliner, Shimano Baitrunner, Daiwa Sealine, etc. 
Simply getting on the Abu website and look at the specs will give you the line rating. Just like on rods, the manufacturer gives a suggested line rating. Because you want to cram 10,000lb braid on a reel, or whatever you read in someone's review, does not mean that is what the reel was meant to handle.

You say you're one of those guys using big saltwater stuff. Then say you're using Records. Then say the records can cast 5-8oz of rig/bait. Then moan about some false marketing ploy.

Where on here does it say ANYTHING about casting 5-8+ of anything??? http://www.abugarcia.com/products/reels/round-reels/ambassadeur-round-baitcast/record 

The post was regarding rods. Why do I pick apart a post? Well when you come across like you've done some expert research when clearly your "research" is flawed then I'm going to point it out because someone who doesn't know any better might read your post and get the wrong impression about a piece of equipment. When it failed due to misuse. Which is precisely WHY reading most reviews is about like going to the Wal-Mart fishing department and asking the person stocking the shelf.


----------



## 33highland

I am one that uses 100 lb braid on abu 6500 rockets. I know their frames would never handle such a pull but I also know it has a 15# drag rating so I am pretty sure the line will never hurt my reel. I could put your 10,000# line on it and I,d bet ya it wouldn't flex nothing. (I'd also win the bet) Anyone can pick apart a thread and attack people and I felt like you could have been talking about me and a lot of other people. Do you know what a drag rating is? If you did you would know it couldn't flex the reel like you stated. I use the larger size lines for abrasion resistance and it just don't have all the horrible problems the smaller braids have. Yea some folks do silly things but there is a learning curve and some folks have better info available than others. Help them out don't make fun of them, its not cool.....


----------



## winguy7

You obiviously don't know when to stop, I think u nead to go back and read my post. All your doin is putn words down that I never said. It's your comprehension that seriously lacking, and you keep contradicting yourself.


----------



## behole

haha and hahahaha haaa you guys are silly jesus who gives a crap, i but really though bottom pumper lay off man you must have way too much time on your hands to be arguing with someone on line about stupid stuff, why dont you to meet up and have a fish off and whoever catches the biggest or most fish wins, or you could just make out and make up with each other


----------



## behole

i do also use the glow stix with heavy braid and a 30# mono leader, so far i like the glow stik would like something heavier at some point though


----------



## BottomBouncer

33highland said:


> Do you know what a drag rating is? If you did you would know it couldn't flex the reel like you stated. Help them out don't make fun of them, its not cool.....


It is painfully obvious that YOU do not understand what the term drag means. When a reel says 15lb. lbs of drag, that is a lot of drag. And just because it says max drag of 15lbs doesn't mean keep the drag cranked down to the max. You wouldn't drive your car at top speed constantly, would you?

If you don't think that 15lbs. of drag is a lot, consider this: Many east coast bluefin guys use between 20-26lbs. of drag. We have what is essentially a drag mechanism on some of our equipment. The max on them is 30lbs. They hold up a 100lb+ door.

If the reels will not flex, then why do manufacturers bother making one piece machined frames? 

And finally, pointing out someone's inaccurate statements is not considered "making fun of". What isn't cool is spreading inaccurate information.


----------



## catfishcc

Enough. Take it somewhere else! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 33highland

hmmm, I never once stated I crank my drag all the way down. Did I ? I think you just woke up wanting to argue or you are a woman posing as a man. THis dudes wife is on his computer...LOl! O.k. just kidding.... I'm pretty sure the engineers that build them know what they are doing and i'll agree with ya on the flexing but those reels have a higher drags usually also. I have never had a problem and when I do I promise i'll come on here and say you told me so.. Its obvious you are no dummy..I'm not saying what you are saying is wrong, just saying sometimes things can be done other ways.I will not comment on this subject anymore. Have a good day bottom bouncer and folks...don't forget take a kid fishing...


----------



## winguy7

BottomBouncer said:


> Work on your comprehension, champ.
> I thought I made it pretty clear that using small gear is not smart. That all you're going to do is wear it out. ALL of my cat gear is salt grade. And when I say "salt grade" I mean specifically built for saltwater. For example: Daiwa Saltist, Penn Liveliner, Shimano Baitrunner, Daiwa Sealine, etc.
> Simply getting on the Abu website and look at the specs will give you the line rating. Just like on rods, the manufacturer gives a suggested line rating. Because you want to cram 10,000lb braid on a reel, or whatever you read in someone's review, does not mean that is what the reel was meant to handle.
> 
> You say you're one of those guys using big saltwater stuff. Then say you're using Records. Then say the records can cast 5-8oz of rig/bait. Then moan about some false marketing ploy.
> 
> Where on here does it say ANYTHING about casting 5-8+ of anything??? http://www.abugarcia.com/products/reels/round-reels/ambassadeur-round-baitcast/record
> 
> The post was regarding rods. Why do I pick apart a post? Well when you come across like you've done some expert research when clearly your "research" is flawed then I'm going to point it out because someone who doesn't know any better might read your post and get the wrong impression about a piece of equipment. When it failed due to misuse. Which is precisely WHY reading most reviews is about like going to the Wal-Mart fishing department and asking the person stocking the shelf.


First you did pick apart a post that was totally in line with the thread, and posts before. Then you take everything I said out of context to try and prove a point. Preaching about misinformation and that's 100% what your doing. Never called myself an expert, that was your label for me "THANKS". I don't just watch reviews. I'll email guys who know far more than both of us if I have question. Anyone with half a brain can read my post and see what I was trying to say. You're just not one of them. Since when is an abu 6500HC a small freshwater reel? Its to bad when your parents taught you how to speak you're mind they didn't know you'd turn out to be an idiot. Now here's a gear recommendation for ya.


----------



## rustyfish

All I know is that I have to hold the line to break myself out of snag using 30# mono with the dragon tightened to the max on my 6500. Same for 20# mono on my 6000. The drag will slip if I try to break it. So I'm thinking you are the one understanding how drag works. 

Power gear is just paying extra for extra insurance and a lot of time it is overkill. Some people like to hunt deer with a rifle and a scope but plenty of deer get killed with a Bow. I just tend to be a Bow sort of guy.


----------



## BottomBouncer

winguy7 said:


> You obiviously don't know when to stop, I think u nead to go back and read my post. All your doin is putn words down that I never said. It's your comprehension that seriously lacking, and you keep contradicting yourself.



My fault. I apologize for some of the comments I directed towards you. I realized that I only read about half of your post. I'll admit, I've done it before...thinking I know where someone is going with their post and replying without reading the entire thing.

So, sorry about that.


----------



## winguy7

Thank you.


----------



## LeeWoolery

I use all kinds of rods for big catfish from 6 foot Shimano Beastmaster Fightin' Sticks to an assortment of heavy to XXXH muskie rods to 10'6" Zebco Europe Black Cat rods and 12 foot Tica surf rods and they all do the job.

Reels range from:

-Abu 6500 CL Big Games, 7000C's 

-Shimano Calcutta 400/700B, Baitrunner D and Thunnus 8000, Tekota 700

-Okuma Cedros Round 400P and Komodo 350

-Rapala 3.0 Levelwind

It all depends on a few things for me to decide what to take for a fishing trip:

1-size of catfish I'm after 

2-size of bait required

3-sinker weight required

4-distance needed to cast

5-structure 

In my part of Ohio, the maximum size catfish I'll ever encounter in natural waters may be 50 pounds with 30-35 being more realistic in parts of the Great Miami River so I downsize my gear but in the Ohio River or at Piedmont, Salt Fork or Clendening, I use the heaviest gear I own.

I don't think there's a one-size-fits-all rod for catfish so use what you've got and know it's limits.

Good fishing,

Lee


----------



## snakedog

I use heavier bass rods but prefer longer steelhead rods. Also have a 2pc Cabelas MH muskie rod. Don't typically tie into great big cats or even go looking for them.


----------



## jarhead70usmc

The only rods I have ever used are 11' Eagle Claw medium action mounted with ABU 7000 with click with 20 LB stren extra limp line. been fishing for the big blues and flats sence the mid 70s for these guys all over Ohio and Indiana and Kentucky but always on bank never from a boat ( Chubs, gills, suckers are always great bait choices ) never have figured out Y a GF is a member of the carp family that they are not allowed for fish bait but it is what it is


----------



## iggyfly

My 9 1/2 fenwick hmx is my favorite for channels, lots of fun. My second rod is my veritas 7 ft medium action bass rod. Both equipped with 30# braid on pfleuger president 3500s

Not really targeting anything over 20#

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## winguy7

jarhead70usmc said:


> been fishing for the big blues and flats sence the mid 70s for these guys all over Ohio and Indiana and Kentucky but always on bank never from a boat ( Chubs, gills, suckers are always great bait choices ) never have figured out Y a GF is a member of the carp family that they are not allowed for fish bait but it is what it is


You can use gold fish or any fish for bait in ohio, game fish and none natives included. Game fish would have to be a legal catch size for the lake you are fishing however. None natives cannot be released.


----------



## jarhead70usmc

Wingguy I hate to be the Barer of bad news but according to ODNR as os Sept 2013 Goldfish are not a allowable bait fish in Ohio........ This came from the ODNR HQ


----------



## Chillydigits

It seems odd to me that many bait shops would be selling an illegal baitfish ie goldfish? My understanding is goldfish are legal for bait illegal to release, if you have a link that shows different I would like to see it, I hate to think I have 5 dozen illegal baits swimming in my bait tank.


----------



## catfish1605

I just seen this in this year's regulations. "It is unlawful to use fish species that are not already established in Ohio waters". That would mean goldfish.


----------



## winguy7

Sorry but I'm not seeing the reg stating that they are no longer legal to use on the ODNR website. Anyone have a link? Calling them does no good.


----------



## winguy7

I can only find one reg that mentions them as a forage fish, given that I'm assuming they are still legal. That reg did not come from the odnr site however, It did however come from the Ohio revised codes at codes.ohio.gov/. Its a bad idea to ask L.E. about a law. Find it in print for yourself.


----------



## Chillydigits

I called ODNR talked to 3 different folks all said the same goldfish are legal bait, not legal to release. Sounds like my 5 dozen Goldfish still have dates to keep with the local Flatheads.


----------



## winguy7

catfish1605 said:


> I just seen this in this year's regulations. "It is unlawful to use fish species that are not already established in Ohio waters". That would mean goldfish.


Given that the revised code lists them as a forage fish, I would say they are established. This debate has been up many times before and every time they are proved to be legal. I highly doubt that since a code, wether old or not lists them as a forage fish, that the ODNR banned them for bait use just last year.


----------



## barillms

You're not allowed to put non-native species into any water way... Bait or not. Gold fish definitely aren't native. You're not even allowed to use bait from a different body of water. Technically, catching blue gills from a pond or lake then using them in a river for bait is illegal because you're transporting fish from one body to another. There are a lot if rules people break... Some knowingly. Some unknowingly.

You can catch chubs, suckers or gills from a creek that dumps into the river. BC they connect, so its all considered the same body of water and its legal. 

Last time our Game Warden asked us for licenses, he looked at our cut suckers we had for bait... And asked us where we got them from.

If you get asked where did you get those blue gill from? And you say "Farmer Joe's pond" and you're fishing a river. That's illegal and you can be fined by the state. Be aware of the rules people


----------



## barillms

catfish1605 said:


> I just seen this in this year's regulations. "It is unlawful to use fish species that are not already established in Ohio waters". That would mean goldfish.


This is correct. This rule has been around forever. Its not new


----------



## winguy7

Half of that is correct. I should say that my original post wouldn't be either though. I stated that you could use any non native fish for bait, and that's not necessarily true. You can however use non natives that are already "established". Established being the key word, Since plenty of non native fish have been established here. At least that's my take on it. You cannot however go to the pet store and buy let's say an Oscar and use it for bait. You can transport bait fish from one body of water to another on ohio, and while bluegill are not a baitfish, they are the exception to that rule as well. So yes goldfish are legal, and so is transporting baitfish and bluegill. Just trying to help as I hear this misinformation on bait a lot. Just like I hear that bowfin are an invasive species, sometimes from life long fishermen.


----------



## Chillydigits

I'm not going to get too worked up until ODNR tells me I can't use smallmouth bass for Flathead bait.


----------



## catfishcc

We have used goldfish for years. Why would a bait shop sell them if they wasn't legal to use? So your saying we can use largemouth bass, smallmouth bass, Muskie, Saugeye, and walleye for flathead baits without being arrested? . Cool. No need to argue about it. Have a great day guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jarhead70usmc

Ok fellers not trying to start or stop anything here but read the following list straight from ODNR

Popular Baits

Fathead Minnow
Common Emerald Shiner
Golden Shiner
Bluntnose Minnow
Northern Creek Chub
Common Shiner
Spotfin Shiner
Ohio Stoneroller Minnow
Common White Sucker
Bluegill
Gizzard Shad
Crayfish
Hellgrammites
Leeches
Night Crawlers
Redworms
Maggots or Mousies
Wax Worms
Water Dogs
Tadpoles
Frogs
Crickets
Grasshoppers
Other Insects

Regulations
A fishing license is required to collect minnows and crayfish for bait.
Each person may possess up to 100 crayfish or up to 500 in the aggregate of crayfish and bait fish including minnows, suckers no longer than 10 inches, brook silversides, brook sticklebacks, gizzard shad, trout-perch, sculpins, darters, topminnows and mudminnows.
Clams, mussels or mussel shells may not be taken, possessed or collected for any purpose.
Other bait, including night crawlers, red worms, leeches, wax worms, mousies, hellgrammites and other larval aquatic insects, may be possessed in any amount.
It is unlawful to use fish species that are not already established in Ohio waters.
Minnow seine (square) meshes may not be larger than 1/2 inch. The maximum size of a seine in the Inland Fishing District is 4 feet x 8 feet. In the Lake Erie Fishing District seines can be of any size. Seining is prohibited between 9 p.m. and 4 a.m. It is unlawful to use a seine in any inland lake, pond or water area that is owned or controlled by the Division of Wildlife. It is unlawful to take bait from King's Creek between C.R. 223 and the Mad River.
Minnow dip net (square) meshes may not be larger than 1/2 inch. The maximum size on any side of dip nets is 4 feet in the Inland Fishing District, 6 feet in the Lake Erie District. Bait fish may be taken with cast nest except within a distance of one thousand feet down stream from any dam posted with Division of Wildlife signs indicating cast net use is prohibited. It is unlawful to use a cast net with a square mesh less than 1/4 inch or larger than 1 inch on a side, or with a diameter of less than 6 feet or more than 10 feet.
Bait traps may not exceed 12 x 24 inches. Openings must not be larger than one inch in diameter.
Fish caught by legal angling methods (such as bluegills caught by hook and line) may be used for bait.
A bait dealer permit is required of persons who sell minnows, crayfish or hellgrammites.

Bait Dealer Regulations[pdf 61Kb]

Endangered/Threatened Species
Unusual or apparently rare fish species encountered while seining or trapping for bait should be returned to the water unharmed. The chance of catching an endangered/threatened fish is unlikely and should not deter anyone from collecting bait fish.
Ohio's endangered/threatened species include numerous small fish that could be found while collecting bait. Their rare status is due to the following:
siltation from soil erosion
construction of dams
degradation of water quality
loss of aquatic habitat

View a list of Ohio's endangered/threatened species

NO WHERE ON this list did I see Gold Fish or any game fish 
JUST MY OPINION THANX


----------



## catfishcc

It's on the flathead fisherman list. If it swims it's bait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Chillydigits

Here it is the email straight from the ODNR today

Section 1501:31-13-04(D) of the Ohio Administrative code states: It shall be unlawful for any person to sell as bait fish, or use as bait any fish or minnow not already established in waters of Ohio over which the wildlife chief has control.

This is referring to moving fish and releasing them, not using them as bait. You can use a minnow seine, catch minnows in one body of water and then use them as bait in another, however, any remaining fish should not be dumped or released. The minnows purchased at bait shops mostly come from production facilities that are VHS certified and most are from out of state. 

If you catch any kind of fish (bluegill, etc.), and it is legally obtained by legal angling methods with a fishing license (required), and you want to use them as bait in another body of water, that is ok, you cannot release them in public waters purposely moving fish from one body of water to another, unless you are putting fish in a private pond. 

For example, this means, that if you catch a bluegill in someone&#8217;s pond, then you can use that bluegill as bait to fish in Alum Creek or any other public waters.

Since goldfish are established in all waters of the state, it would be legal to use goldfish as bait statewide. There is also no possession limit on the number of goldfish to be used as bait. Again, you cannot release remaining goldfish in public waters.

Gobies and Ruffe can only be used as bait in Lake Erie if you catch one in Lake Erie. They must be used DEAD and cannot be used as bait anywhere else but Lake Erie.


----------



## winguy7

Thank you chilly for taking the time to do that. I'm sure those who thought it was illegal were getn along fine without them. It's just that some and not very many of them also will try and ruin your day fishing by butting in on your business. The ODNR site only lists a fraction of the laws. You really have to look at the Ohio revised codes to be sure. At least my reading proficiency is what it used to be, if nothing else.


----------



## jarhead70usmc

Chillydigits thank you for your comments ==== For example, this means, that if you catch a bluegill in someone&#8217;s pond, then you can use that bluegill as bait to fish in Alum Creek or any other public waters.

Since goldfish are established in all waters of the state, it would be legal to use goldfish as bait statewide. There is also no possession limit on the number of goldfish to be used as bait. Again, you cannot release remaining goldfish in public waters. ( HOWEVER I went into the Section 1501:31-13-04(D) of the Ohio Administrative code states: ) reading this section thoroughly and even called the state. Talked to with Ms. Sharelle Jones and got a response from Rich Carter on this event and nowhere did I find anything that states you can legally use the gold fish. Heck fire I would love to use these for bait with all the bright colours with the way they move they would make great fish bait but I am not going to break a outdoor law no matter who states them. I love this state and what it has to offer the sportsmen and above all I do not want to start any arguments here and will not respond to one going on but right is right and that is what i am wanting to point out thank you


----------



## Chillydigits

Those are not my edited comments they are the ODNRs direct response to me.. And according to the ODNR using goldfish for bait is right as rain! I copy and pasted their response with no editing.. If you are worried the ODNR Rep sent me the doc in word format to print out and taking fishing with me. PM your email I will be glad to forward it to you.


----------



## weekend angler

Enough with arguing about what's legal or not, if you feel the need to discuss it please use pm's or start another thread but don't hi-jack this thread.
Getting back to the topic, I now use Emcast 10ft with 6600c4s and 10ft Penn Prevails with 6500c4s both are lightweight but have enough backbone for the biggest bluecat or flathead 


Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

